# New Pioneer DEX-P99RS/DEH-P01..pics and info



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi folks,

So I have had this new unit in the van now for over a week. So far I am very pleased with its performance, features and usability. I have snapped a few shots for you in cd and ipod modes. It is an attractive HU. 
Sound stage and stereo separation are fantastic. Still have tweaking to do tuning wise but my set up will be changing a bit soon so I am not sure how anal I will get. 

This of course is a Japan bought unit so it is Carrozzeria DEH-P01 labeled. 
The Japan unit also comes with an external 6ch amp with wiring, brackets, RCAs and the USB cable extension. The DEX-P99RS(outside of Japan) does not include the external amp from my understanding. Over here lots of folks use it but maybe not so much elsewhere. 

There was some speculation as to whether it was a 3 or 4 way out. It is indeed 4 way active from the unit. L/R channels can be controlled independently. 

Ipod fans will love this deck. All controlling is done from the remote, not from the Ipod itself. Titles appear as you have them labeled. After extensive listening I can honestly not tell a difference between my cd and the lossless version on my Ipod. Others opinions might vary. 


Ok, so I may be willing to ship some of these over to interested folks on a case by case basis. I have a reliable source here. There will be one(perhaps the first?) making it's way stateside here real soon. I will have an idea as to shipping costs in a day or 2 as that is when the first one is shipping. 
Please understand that I am not a dealer or in the business. I am an orchestral musician by trade and just another DIYMA enthusiast like most folks here. However, I realize there is interest and it seems they(the bright powers that be) are not going to be releasing these stateside. I believe pricing will be around the 1k mark once I figure out shipping cost. Sure I'd be making a bit of money(not much) on my end for sourcing and shipping. Also realize that the Yen is strong right now(who knows for how long) so this of course affects cost as well. 
This is really more of an experiment on my part and at the same time certain interested parties can get their hands on this new sexy unit! All transactions would be done through PayPal of course for security reasons on both ends. 

Please contact me privately if there is interest. If the HU is made available by other means your way(ie a dealer of sorts) you may wish to go that route. 

On with the pics!

Pete


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks great, I'm hoping to find a way to get one within the next few months. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

How much to get one over here?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

F1Audio said:


> How much to get one over here?





nirschl said:


> ...I will have an idea as to shipping costs in a day or 2 as that is when the first one is shipping...
> ...I believe pricing will be around the 1k mark once I figure out shipping cost...


....


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Pete,

Thank you for taking the time to post up this thread. I have no doubt you're about to get flooded with questions about it. haha. Well, let me be he first. 

1. What are the available X-over slopes?
2. Is there a limit (ie 200-250Hz) for the midbass and midrange LP and HP X-over points?
3. PEQ or GEQ?
4. How low do you have the abiliy to EQ? (My DRZ cuts off at 50Hz)

Thank you again. And thanks in advance for any/all info you can give us.

Cheers,

Zach


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Pete,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post up this thread. I have no doubt you're about to get flooded with questions about it. haha. Well, let me be he first.
> 
> ...


That was fast. Just got out of the shower and need to run off to rehearsal! I will get to your questions the best I can when I get back in front of my computer this evening with a glass of bourbon.  Remember I am about 13 hours ahead of you(depending on location)!

Btw, I just saw on the other DEX-P99Rs thread where Scott Buwalda of HAT is trying to import them. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...er-dex-p99rs-group-purchase-4.html#post827939
That also seems to be a promising route for you folks. Either way I think it is only a matter of time before some will have these in their vehicles! 

Pete


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

nirschl said:


> That was fast. Just got out of the shower and need to run off to rehearsal! I will get to your questions the best I can when I get back in front of my computer this evening with a glass of bourbon.  Remember I am about 13 hours ahead of you(depending on location)!
> 
> Pete


It's not a life or death matter. Anytime that you can get to it when it's most covnenient for you over the next couple of days would be fine by me. Thank you again for your help.

Zach


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Pete,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to post up this thread. I have no doubt you're about to get flooded with questions about it. haha. Well, let me be he first.
> 
> ...



DEH-P01 - ????


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

nirschl : Basicly, I'm kinda blur now, as P99 is 1 HU with 4 pre-outs. But how about P01? Is it same or it only have a sub pre-out with extenal unit or same?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is some peliminary info that some may not have seen:

It uses four 24-bit DACs to manage high, mid, low and subwoofer frequency channels for improved dynamic range while improvements to circuit and chip design mean that Pioneer’s four-way DSP (Digital Signal Processing) can be delivered without the need for a separate black box. The new DSP chipset, originally developed for Pioneer’s multi-channel surround sound systems, allows you to alter time alignment between the various speakers in the car throughout the frequency range between 20Hz-20kHz.

The master clock is claimed to be the most advanced that Pioneer has ever included in its in-car head units and promises to ‘virtually eliminate’ jitter. Advanced new dampers for the CD player also ensure freedom from vibrations originating from the mechanism’s own spindle motor.

A USB connection allows direct connection to iPod, iPhone and other portable music players via a cable which you’ll need to buy separately, and it can handle WMA, MP3, AAC and WAV formats. Pioneer’s Advanced Sound Retriever aims to replicate audio detail that has been lost in compression, and the system can also control iPods and iPhones. The unit is finished in brushed aluminium and comes with a rotary remote control that can be mounted on the steering wheel.

Our development target with the new unit was of course to maintain the sound quality level like P90-series, but adding an up to date feature and connectivity list as well as our desire to offer all this at a noticeably lower price point. 

Noblesse oblige, Pioneer has of course foreseen a big number of absolute highlights, for instance : 

COSMETICS : 

* Absolute top class cosmetic design fitting the “less is more” strategy we apply in all PRS and ODR head units also maintaining their basic color tones : black, white and aluminum. 

* CD-Tuner unit with full connectivity of external devices like, iPod, USB, AUX-input, Bluetooth Telephone and Audio Streaming accessories … 

* Adjustable key illumination enabling an exact match with you car’s dashboard design. To make it easy for you we put some popular colors already in (white, blue, green, amber, red). But if that’s not good enough for you, you can also tailor your own color by using the Custom mode and adjusting each Red/Green/Blue portion separately. 

AUDIO 

* Big challenge but we made it !! The 4-way DSP device has now been INTEGRATED inside the 1-DIN box of the head unit !!! So no more need for an extra black box like DEQ-P90 ! 

* The unit offers 31-band Equalizing and Crossover capabilities as well as Time Alignment adjustment with a correction range up to 4 meters ! If you like it the easy way, we’ve also included a microphone so you can let the head unit do the measuring of EQ and TA for you ! 

* The specialists amongst you will be really happy about this feature : ALL channels (HIGH, MID, LOW, SUBW) can now use the FULL frequency band for network adjustment !!! 

* The unit is loaded with high grade audio components and has been sound tuned to the max by our engineers who have been actively using the input we received from our Team Pioneer members ! 

We expect to be shipping the units as of mid August (early September for Russia) and in fact there’s much more to tell about it than the highlights above !!! 

From Team Pioneer EU

More pics on this Thai site:
http://forum.caraudioonline.net/forum_posts.asp?TID=307&PN=1&TPN=1


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

It's also got up to 36db/octave slopes for every crossover point. This thing is gonna be a DRZ killer.


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

guess it will ... 4 way full active... up to 36db/octave... 31 band eq.......


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

what killed it for me when i was looking at this head unit was the idea of running 4pr of 5 meter RCAs....that is hella gay imo


----------



## Rare177 (Sep 7, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> what killed it for me when i was looking at this head unit was the idea of running 4pr of 5 meter RCAs....that is hella gay imo


it's designed more so for a 3way active + substage setup, you could get away with 3, 4chan RCA and 2x 2chan RCAs, thats if you're running a 4 and a 2 like most people do, it's an awsome deck and some people love the whole 3way active ability, it's the reason i want one.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Rare177 said:


> it's designed more so for a 3way active + substage setup, you could get away with 3, 4chan RCA and 2x 2chan RCAs, thats if you're running a 4 and a 2 like most people do, it's an awsome deck and some people love the whole 3way active ability, it's the reason i want one.


um...I use Ixos Ixotica IX2S Rcas...not exactly the cheapest RCAs....and having owned a P9D9 and ODR i am well aware of what it can do, which is why I initially wanted one--I'd personally rather use a P01II and DEQp01II processor than having to run 4 rcas


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Alright, many people have spoken up and added lots of great info that I left out. So most questions have been answered it seems. Here is also a pdf file of an English manual. This should answer any left overs. Hope this works...  

Btw, the DEH-P01 comes with the USB extension cable and any Ipod cable with a USB end will work. 

I've really been enjoying this deck thus far. I do also love my DEX/DEQ-P01II(DEX-P90RS euro) combo. Not really sure where I'll settle to be honest. The long RCA runs also concerned me but my amps are very close by(maybe a foot) under the seats so no difference from the DEX/DEQ being in there in that regard. I imagine nicely thought out routing and good quality cables ought to do the trick but I'm no expert. My RCAs are way to darn expensive so I won't even go there.  You guys have seen some of the higher end stuff that is over here now so you can only imagine what some of the cables are like. 

Enjoy! 

Pete


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> um...I use Ixos Ixotica IX2S Rcas...not exactly the cheapest RCAs....and having owned a P9D9 and ODR i am well aware of what it can do, which is why I initially wanted one--I'd personally rather use a P01II and DEQp01II processor than having to run 4 rcas


Well, you can buy my P9 combo then once some more details get worked out on this.  I doubt noise is much of an issue with your RCAs, so I'm assuming you're referring to the inconvenience. I'm not sure how running 17' optical and IP-Bus cables is much different...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Great manual it seems.... But how do you get it? I've been searching around and failed to got it.... Do you have the installations manual too? Thanks.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> Well, you can buy my P9 combo then once some more details get worked out on this.  I doubt noise is much of an issue with your RCAs, so I'm assuming you're referring to the inconvenience. I'm not sure how running 17' optical and IP-Bus cables is much different...


bc its only running 2 thin cables to run IPbus and optical versus 4 cables which are the size of a nickle


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> bc its only running 2 thin cables to run IPbus and optical versus 4 cables which are the size of a nickle


I can see that. For me, trying to stuff 17' of cable in a single cab S-10 was tedious at best, so having the option to buy RCA runs that don't leave 9 feet of excess, along with not having to cram an external processor somewhere will definitely be nice!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi All

Been getting some questions and I wanted to add a few things in a comparison to my DEX/DEQ-P01II combo(US "newer" P9, or euro DEX-P90RS). Man those numbers get confusing when I'm typing. 

DEH-P01- off the top of my head
- better crossover flexibility, I'll post a manual to both down below so you can view the points.
- TA is in .77cm steps up to 394.24cm (DEX/DEQII combo is 1.7cm up to 340cm) this is not huge I don't think?
- the DEH-P01 has Pioneers lastest master clock assembly
- Ipod interface a HUGE plus on the DEH if this is your thing
- Slope on "BOTH" is Pass/-6/-12/-18/-24/-30/-36db/oct
- On "BOTH" L/R channels can be tuned independently. 
- external 6ch amp

I switched these out one morning about a week ago now and immediately took a listen. While the tuning had not been dialed in at all on the DEH I could tell that it's SQ was right on par with the DEX/DEQ. I went ahead and put in the same crossover points and left the TA and EQ alone. Soundstage was centered for the most part and clear. 
One of my favorite if not the fav reference cds is "A Ray Brown 3" and it was all there where I like. If you have not heard this trio disc and are a fan do your self a favor and put this in your car. 

All this being said, I love them both really. I could live with either one. It just so happens that I can live with both. Sorry
I do dig the Ipod interfacing on the DEH. 

Manual link for the DEX and DEQ P01II. I posted a pdf of the DEH up above.

Pioneer DEX-P90RS - Support & Media

Pioneer DEQ-P90 - Support & Media


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Great manual it seems.... But how do you get it? I've been searching around and failed to got it.... Do you have the installations manual too? Thanks.


Hi there

That's the only manual I have.


----------



## VigVoodoo (Apr 16, 2009)

I wish Pioneer would make it's whole Carrozzeria line available here.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess this is not your wish alone, is what everyone wishing...


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Mic10is said:


> what killed it for me when i was looking at this head unit was the idea of running 4pr of 5 meter RCAs....that is hella gay imo


Yeah this is but....this unit is not for you. The two unit system was designed as the ultimate setup. The goal of this deck was an all-in-one unit priced under the P9/01/etc. unit with more updated features. They met the mark! Let's not forget that the P9 had a retail price over $2000!

From my post above:


> *Our development target with the new unit was of course to maintain the sound quality level like P90-series, but adding an up to date feature and connectivity list as well as our desire to offer all this at a noticeably lower price point. *


Mic10, the ODR is the setup for you: RS-D7RII, RS-P90


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

iam telling you guys its release date in canada is late jan. to early feb.... just wait and you can get one with proper channels on radio and a warranty...


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

PM sent!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

instalher said:


> iam telling you guys its release date in canada is late jan. to early feb.... just wait and you can get one with proper channels on radio and a warranty...


 Well, I have not been to Canada in a bit. I guess I will be driving over early next year? I hope there is a dealer in Winsor?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

instalher said:


> iam telling you guys its release date in canada is late jan. to early feb.... just wait and you can get one with proper channels on radio and a warranty...


I would LOVE that, but what is your source? So many people here have called pioneer as reps or had reps call...I would think they would have heard that information too. 

I'm not saying your lying, but I WOULD like a bit more solid information than one sentence "telling me so" before I pass up on either of the possible group buys going on.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Deleted due to inappropriate post.


----------



## Gangsta (May 25, 2009)

Is there any difference in the sound quality, because earlier i was looking for P90+Combo. I am not interested in extra features like Ipod, Usb etc. I believe in Audio Cd's. So my main concern is Sound Quality.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Gangsta said:


> Is there any difference in the sound quality, because earlier i was looking for P90+Combo. I am not interested in extra features like Ipod, Usb etc. I believe in Audio Cd's. So my main concern is Sound Quality.


Just send 670,000 yuen to nirschl


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> It's also got up to 36db/octave slopes for every crossover point. This thing is gonna be a DRZ killer.


Jeez... how much better sound can you get out of it compared to the DRZ ? ? 
Is it worth the extra money ?



Gangsta said:


> Is there any difference in the sound quality, because earlier i was looking for P90+Combo. I am not interested in extra features like Ipod, Usb etc. I believe in Audio Cd's. So my main concern is Sound Quality.


Exactly ! Thats why I got the DRZ ! No USB and No IPOD crap Just pure SQ CD quality !


----------



## Gangsta (May 25, 2009)

Robb said:


> Jeez... how much better sound can you get out of it compared to the DRZ ? ?
> Is it worth the extra money ?
> 
> 
> ...


So what all setup your playing with your Clarion DRZ, Have you ever auditioned P90+Combo.??


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this statement is contradictory. I'll let you explore the depths of your mind for the resolve.



Robb said:


> Jeez... how much better sound can you get out of it compared to the DRZ ? ?


Maybe if it's the ultimate in SQ you no longer need to worry about touting the 7909 you have/had as the 'ultimate deck'? It's time to move on. 
I had two 7990's and don't have a single one now and you sure as hell never saw me boasting in every post I could about it and I never once said that it was the ultimate SQ deck, while many regard it as so. The point is, it's a CD player. Is it worth $1000+ to have just a cd player? Nope. Not to me. Of course, I'm not an audiophile. 

I'm going back to something that's more functional (see: I don't listen to only store-bought CDs). Guess I'm not into 'sq'. 





Robb said:


> Exactly ! Thats why I got the DRZ ! No USB and No IPOD crap Just pure SQ CD quality !


um, maybe people want to buy it because it does have those features? (there's an idea!)

You can come down off your horse now, Rob. 
'sides, maybe you can be the "first to post videos of a 7909, drz9255" and a p99. 

/rant


And PS: I wouldn't have even posted this reply to you if I hadn't seen you babbling out the mouth about something you know nothing about, just to show some sort of elitism. Begs the question asked above... have you actually even _heard_ this deck or do you just like bragging about how you're the 478th person to own a drz (ie: welcome to 5 years ago?). It's all good that you're pumped to have a solid piece of equipment. It's not all good when you continually post about how great it is in any thread you can and comparing it to things you've never heard, let alone seen in person. 


Rob said:


> The DRZ9255 is still a better 'audiophile' deck....


http://www.canadiancaraudio.com/online/508997-post11.html


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Dude, properly placed "burn" right there. While searching the interwebz for a DRZ (before the P01 group buy started making headway-aka, I'm wanting it now), I found many posts by Robb. They all claimed the superiority of the DRZ, some of them even before he had it installed. I agree people can get excited about things. I was excited about scoring some Pioneer PRS 4" mids (and talked about how excited I was), but I didn't claim they were the best mids ever, because I hadn't heard them yet (or ANY other 4" mid for that matter). 

That being said, nice avatar. It took me a bit to realize it was the kid from The Wizard with the POWERGLOVE!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Robb said:


> Who's boasting ??
> All I am saying is how much better sounding will that P99RS unit be ??
> With IPOD and USB, doesnt look like it will.... :laugh:


ever heard of lossless files?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

pyropoptrt said:


> ever heard of lossless files?


Yes like FLAC or WAV ?
I have downloaded a few but it takes forever !


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

BigRed said:


> all the team hybrid cars at the Canadian finals did quite well without the drz deck. I guess they got lucky


You gys must pray before each competition. :laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes we do, and it shows there is a God!! 

go pioneer. lets see some other pics


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

BigRed said:


> yes we do, and it shows there is a God!!
> 
> go pioneer. lets see some other pics


What kind of pics you looking for there BigRed?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright, I've cleaned up this thread. Now keep the off topic garbage out of here.

Pete, what do you think of the speed/GUI of the iPod interface on the P99RS? And some copper chassis shots would be nice if you have them.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Alright, I've cleaned up this thread. Now keep the off topic garbage out of here.
> 
> Pete, what do you think of the speed/GUI of the iPod interface on the P99RS? And some copper chassis shots would be nice if you have them.


Hi there

The Ipod interface is quite fast. I was surprised to be honest. In my other vehicle I have a double din, twice as expensive Panasonic "Strada"/Navi/DVD thing and I thought it was fast. The DEH-P01 has it beat here. It is simple to use. According to the English manual it says you function the Ipod via the deck or the Ipod itself. I have not tried the Ipod itself. When it is plugged in it reads "Carrozzeria" across the screen. 

I'll see what I can do on the chassis shots. 

On another note. I had not read through the English manual I posted much at all until today. After reading some fine print I have come to a theory that this HU will in fact be at the very least released in Canada. Take at look at the manual I posted in an earlier post. On page 2 look at "01 Before you start" and "For Canadian model 5." I found this manual online by accident somehow. 
Place this (DEX-P99RS_OperationManual0428) in your Google search bar and click that link! That takes you to a pdf file of the manual. Now go to the address bar and delete out everything after "Manuals" and you get a "Access Forbidden" page on Pioneer USA's site. Perhaps the manual is floating around in cyberspace and they don't know? I have no idea. All I know is I'm glad I have it as my other manual is in Japanese! And you all now have it too! Download it now as who knows how long it will last. 

So this may be good news for you folks. 

Possible advantages(more of a novelty really) to sourcing one from Japan is that this is the only place you can have one labeled "Carrozzeria DEH-P01" and also get the external 6ch amp. Note the manual is titled "DEX-P99RS." The Japanese version is "DEH-P01." The "H" is with power and "X" is powerless. 

Disadvantages might be slightly higher price(not sure what it will retail for there), tuner capabilities and the initial set-up menu is in Japanese for the most part. If you follow the English manual step by step it is the same and very easy to figure out. You'd only visit here once perhaps to set the clock and illumination maybe. Atleast for me anyways. There is always that little Reset button on the front of the unit if something goes wrong! This happened to me about an hour ago as I accidently turned off remote functions. One touch of a pencil tip and this was fixed . Upon Reset all Network settings were still there. Network,EQ,Ta and all are in English. Once the unit gets power you pop in a cd or USB device and it has sound regardless of "Initial Settings" obviously. 

I'm attaching pics of the external amp for those interested. I'll get gut pics to you later today. 
It is rated 50wx6. Has inputs for High,Mid and Low. Sub from the back of the deck. Also from the back of the deck is High,Mid,Low,Sub for active use. Comes with 3 sets of RCAs. 

Cheers :beerchug:


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

instalher said:


> iam telling you guys its release date in canada is late jan. to early feb.... just wait and you can get one with proper channels on radio and a warranty...


If this is true, maybe I will keep that post-it pad after all. :laugh:

Would love to see it in Canada and US, can't imagine that they would sell in Canada and not the US.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Robb said:


> Jeez... how much better sound can you get out of it compared to the DRZ ? ? Is it worth the extra money ?!


Robb, I think you really missed the point and came out a bit defensive because of the fact that you just picked up a DRZ9255. We all know the DRZ is legendary however it like many other decks has its shortcomings. I think TREETOP stated the P99RS as being a DRZ killer because it offers more features overall in terms of an all-in-one deck. Actually, I think it has to be the best equiped all-in-one deck to date? As far as actual sound? Without hearing both decks side by side it is impossible to judge...HOWEVER, the specs show that the DEX-P99RS has more tools that might give the tuner the ability to tune out the imbalances that all car audio systems experience. As far as price...again I think you need to be clear...The DRZ9255 has a retail of $1399 and the DEX-P99 is supposed to be at the $1000 price point. 




Robb said:


> Exactly ! Thats why I got the DRZ ! No USB and No IPOD crap Just pure SQ CD quality


 yes we all understand the need for quality of the sound however....this is a new day and even audiophiles want more features. Myself...I am old school SQ over brute SPL...Clarity and definition over BOOM and RATTLE. My first nice system was a tape deck, a Concord amp, and some JBL Control 1 studio monitors in the back of a T1000. When I got the CD changer years later....the tapes started to go away.

I/we have come a long way and I was at one time against the iPod revolution, I have yet to buy one. I mean...I have about 500 MP3's on my computer that I got from someone and some on my phone but no real collection. I was all about CD's only. However, today my feelings are different. I would love to have all the music I could stand on a hard drive in my car, satillite radio, and the ability to still have great sound from CD's in a deck for my day to day drive to work and around town. I think the DEX-P99RS is the deck that the people have been asking for and it was a good decision for Pioneer to offer it given the fact that they still offer a higher end product as well.

There are many audiophiles that are now using digital audio and video mediums for less critical listening. In the car, the choice is now not limited to the 50 CD's that you have in your CD case but the 1000+ songs you have on a harddrive or iPod, etc. Remember, its all about the music! 



Boostedrex said:


> And some copper chassis shots would be nice if you have them.


The link that i posted previously had chassis shots:
.Net Forums


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Bracket for the remote


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Mic10is said:


> um...I use Ixos Ixotica IX2S Rcas...not exactly the cheapest RCAs....and having owned a P9D9 and ODR i am well aware of what it can do, which is why I initially wanted one--I'd personally rather use a P01II and DEQp01II processor than having to run 4 rcas


But Mic I have IX3s, so 

I think what was posted above is correct. What you really need a RS-D7XIII/P90X. I think I know someone that will sell ya it. :laugh:


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, everything in this world will change. Just take below for example. Might sound OT and not relevant.
Early years of CD introduced, the bit was only at 1-bit till today's 24-bit(CD max only 16-bit)
Then on the CD age, we got SACD and other formats that self claim they are better than CDs, yet CD still alive until today.
Then comes in compressed formats lately and again they claim is better than CD(in terms on 1 disc can keep >50 songs) and sound as good as CD. But what happens? Again CD still alive, maybe the numbers sold is lesser compare to last time, but they are still in the market.

Now back to topic, DRZ no doubt that it is a good deck, so do P9/90, ODR, F#1. All of them do have pros and cons. Do we have a perfect HU so far? Nope, we don't. As all of them that I mentioned is "old timer" HUs that have lesser functions. 
With current market drive on compressed formats and fancy gadgets, Sure companies will come out something to fullfill the market drive. So far as what seen on other forums, P99 really good for Ipod on the speed. 

At the end, there's no actual conclusion on right or wrong can be made and I'm sure there's always got arguement when a new HU is introduced. We can choose between them to get the best bargain(what we want decides the HU selections).


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

I feel bad now for creating this thread asit seems to have caused some emotions to fly. 
Just to get things back on track I wanted to let you know that I just yesterday sent one over to a well known person in the 12volt industry. Perhaps once he gets it and installed a review may or may not follow. 
Heck, tell ya what....I am willing to purchase and ship a HU for a well trusted, well respected member of this forum at the actual cost without mark up on my part what soever. Just send the funds covering the HU, shipping and paypal fees via paypal andI am happy to provide whatever documentation is needed. If you want to nominate yourself please do so here. If you want to nominate someone else please do it here.

I had initially thought I could pick up a few extra bucks by shipping a few units over as a service and a way to help fund my own upgrades. While at the same time helping some folks get this new HU. Supply and demand I guess.

When figuring in the HU, the exchange rate, packing materials and paypal fees my take if you will was not much and may or may be worth it you folks. 

However, after some thought maybe this is not such a good idea as I am not in the business. I also would like to be and remaina good standing member of this site. 
Those who have already contacted me are fine as we have already had conversation about the terms and such. 

I am happy to be a info resource of such for things that are going on over here in the car audio community! I dont believe there are many members here from Japan. 

Cheers! 

Pete

Ps. I typed this on my phone so if it turns up funky Im sorry. I wont blame misspellings on the phone however!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

nirschl : Well, is not your fault anyway. When a new product comes out, there's always people accepts it and people that rejects it. 
Since you got both of them(P9 and P99), why not you give us some review? A brief is good enough I guess, then people will think which to get.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

Can we quit posting about the damn DRZ it is really rude what this thread has become. Some fellow DIYer has gotten himself an awesome deck by my account and he's excited to share his thoughts and pics just like when any of us get a new piece of gear and we are having to convince Robb that his deck is still good too. I say we limit deck comparisons to specs and questions to functionality not my deck is better than yours.

I for one thank you Nirschl for the pics and impressions. I am happy to see that Pioneer is still into making SQ decks and pushing for improved SQ with media other than CD's because let's face it the iPod ain't going anywhere. I'm hoping that Scott also can bring a few over and I hope I can find the freakin money when he does. If I sell my Bit One I can get one.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Coheednme13 said:


> Can we quit posting about the damn DRZ it is really rude what this thread has become. Some fellow DIYer has gotten himself an awesome deck by my account and he's excited to share his thoughts and pics just like when any of us get a new piece of gear and we are having to convince Robb that his deck is still good too. I say we limit deck comparisons to specs and questions to functionality not my deck is better than yours.
> 
> I for one thank you Nirschl for the pics and impressions. I am happy to see that Pioneer is still into making SQ decks and pushing for improved SQ with media other than CD's because let's face it the iPod ain't going anywhere. I'm hoping that Scott also can bring a few over and I hope I can find the freakin money when he does. If I sell my Bit One I can get one.


Appreciate it sir. 

This deck is the real deal to my ears and the added features make it even more intriguing. I was never much of an Ipod man myself but after educating myself more about Apple Lossless and such it is becoming more and more appealing. 
Prior to this I kept about 400 cds in my van!  
Not in plastic cases of course.  Then again, I'm sure I'm not the only one. 

I'm going to give this an honest go for a few months(get it tuned right) and then throw the DEX/DEQ/P01II back in for comparison. Old settings are already saved in the processor.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

WLDock said:


> Yeah I hear you Azngotskills. I know of a guy that stated that the DRZ was not all that. This is the same guy that has an F#1 Status setup. The subjectivity never ends...we like what we like and it *aint' all the same thang!*


Thanks for getting up those photos!  Mine looks just like it except for the labeling on the front.


----------



## floundering (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone know if the tuner on this will work in the states? I've seen this question before on this deck but haven't seen any concrete answers.

Also, does it have a detachable face?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If getting a Jap's model, you will need a FM booster.


----------



## floundering (Aug 8, 2009)

How about the Euro models then? Not that I listen to the radio that much but I would like to have the option.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

IIRC, euro models AM/FM tuners work over her and vice versa. But I'm only 90% sure on that.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

As far as I know, Jap's tuner range is very short. But other regions(europe, Asia.....) is wider. Getting them is better.
If using Jap's model, even with booster also it won't display the same. feq.


----------



## nismo370z (Sep 9, 2009)

I wanted to add to that a Carrezzeria MD changer will work with US models with an ext input. Works great with my D3!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Coheednme13 said:


> Can we quit posting about the damn DRZ it is really rude what this thread has become. Some fellow DIYer has gotten himself an awesome deck by my account and he's excited to share his thoughts and pics just like when any of us get a new piece of gear and we are having to convince Robb that his deck is still good too. I say we limit deck comparisons to specs and questions to functionality not my deck is better than yours.
> I for one thank you Nirschl for the pics and impressions. I am happy to see that Pioneer is still into making SQ decks and pushing for improved SQ with media other than CD's because let's face it the iPod ain't going anywhere. I'm hoping that Scott also can bring a few over and I hope I can find the freakin money when he does. If I sell my Bit One I can get one.


Hey thanks man. Yes Robb got a bit besides himself but I tried my best to work with him and I think things are cool now. The fact is is that, some are not fans of built in DSP so there are some that will not want the DEX-P99RS nor DRZ9255. These guys are all about using a deck simply as a TRANSPORT with digital out to a STAND ALONE DSP unit...but I don't think Robb uderstands that and is trying to be that but the DRZ is not that.

Nevertheless, it sounds to me that this deck has as many DAC's as the DEQ-P9? Thats four 24-bit DACs! I wish our old friend Werewolf was around to compare this deck to the DEQ...he did a great job years ago on Elite Car Audio breaking down and explaining the electrical/digital design of the DEX and DEQ by way of the service manual. I don't know digital that well myself.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

DEQs are using 6 PCM1704(115dB) and 1 PCM1716 as DACs and Toshiba DSP while P99 using 8 AKM(120dB) DACs(seem for me it is a downgrade of DACs) and TI's high performance DSP which the new F#1 has. 
By paper spec, I'm not that like P99 because of DACs but it got a good DSP if compare to DEQ. It is hard to tell which is better in terms of SQ(keep aside other fancy functions). It's still too early to make a conclusion.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Very nice rig indeed. This is just about my dream deck in truth - hot looking and all in one that allows you to tune w/o a computer nearby. I think I'm yearning to go back to something I can tinker with on the fly. Sadly - the bugger has no digital input (at least that I could find in the manual) hence no digital media player d/a conversion, hence it just won't do for me at the moment... well, unless the usb input can deal with playlists on a 500gb drive anyhow.

We are getting closer to my dream of a true sq deck that is ready for lossless hard drive music collections... but then again, I think I'll spare you all from my standard rant on the whole media player thing this time haha. I do still love it though!

Congrats to you who can and will use this - seems like a very nice option indeed! (DRZs will forever have a spot in my heart though haha... well built and gerat sounding) 

Less


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

less said:


> (DRZs will forever have a spot in my heart though haha... well built and gerat sounding)
> 
> Less


yes indeed


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

This is about as good as it gets from my pov in car audio source units. The only real questions I still have are if/when it gets to the US, and whether or not I can justify the cost...

I didn't get a CDX-C90 new when I had a chance to pick one up at employee cost, and it's one of the things I regret. This deck would make me forget about that indiscretion. At the time I had more important things, like...paying rent and eating...


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Since we have users with hands on access, is there any info on if this could handle playing from a truly large hard drive??? Seriously, if it could handle playlists and the GUI would allow finding files buried down a couple layers in a file structure, I'd probably sell my car to get it=)

thanks in advance!
Less


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone know why Pioneer uses the clip RCA connector? I was a little disappointed to find one on my 880. I'm really disappointed to see it on this model. It does make installation easier, but I can't help but think it's not the best connection sonically.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I would say it is design problem. Don't know why they still using such circuit design when it is known to be very fragile.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

less said:


> Since we have users with hands on access, is there any info on if this could handle playing from a truly large hard drive??? Seriously, if it could handle playlists and the GUI would allow finding files buried down a couple layers in a file structure, I'd probably sell my car to get it=)
> 
> thanks in advance!
> Less



You know I just had this conversation the other day and was told that it would. I will give it a try today and let you know. This has gotten popular over here with folks. I have a few extra hard drives loaded on stand by.



Just gave it a try with a spare I-O-Data 120G HD and it did in fact read it. However, I have so much other none music junk on it that it was taking time. This has me curious so I am going to move out all none music files and give it another go. Be back with ya on this.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Is there any word if this deck has any of the notorious pico fuse issues other Pioneer decks are known for?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

kfish323 said:


> Is there any word if this deck has any of the notorious pico fuse issues other Pioneer decks are known for?


FWIW, I have had mine installed for about 2 weeks now and nothing of the sorts to report. 

This deck has only been out now for a couple months and was first released here in Japan of course. I've heard nothing over here. I can tell you that if there was anything fishy to report the Japanese would do it first. They are super picky with their purchases(not only audio) of gear. Not that we are not of course but it is at another level here. 

I'm told that internally this has been stocked with all of Pioneers latest upgrades. As mentioned before the ultimate "all in one" package. Reason they were able to keep cost down was the fact that it does not have an optical out or in.

It will be great when some other folks get this thing installed so you can hear from their opinions too and not just little'ol me.


----------



## lostdaytomorrow (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for your review and pictures nirschl. Greatly precciated sir.


----------



## VaVroom1 (Dec 2, 2005)

does it retains the settings when disconnected from the car battery?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

VaVroom1 said:


> does it retains the settings when disconnected from the car battery?


Yep!! Been through that about 3 times thus far.  
I believe you can set up to 5 memory settings. I forgot and need to check.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Really appreciate the info - especially if this turns out to be able to handle the hd, but it'd be the first unit in existence to do it. The gui and access to the files will be the tricky part or course, with somewhat limited screen space. Take this, add full hard drive capability with a good UI, add a 6.5" monitor and the ability to play dvd/dvda and Ipod video files and you have my personal ultimate hu.

BTW - the DRZ uses clip in rca plugs too - they are just inside the case so you can't tell. It all depends on the quality of the connection but it aids in thier ease in assembly and disassembly I suppose... repair too. Not ideal but it doesn't make as much impact as you might think.

Less


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, too many joints do have their advantages(easy to remove) or disadvantages(adding resistance), just see how we going to take it. 
Maybe Pioneer can adopt to what Alpine's HUs have, but space constraint cars will have probleem.


----------



## F1Audio (Jun 5, 2009)

ANyone know if the iPod USB connection is like Alpine, where it extracts a digital bitstream and bypasses the iPod DAC?


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought I'd read that it did bypass the d/a converter in the ipod. Is there any consensus on how well the Alpine units work in this area? Honestly, if they get this down, and Ipod ever makes a 500gb (who cares if its a little bulky as long as it isn't crazy) drive, I'd go that way. 

Can our friend maybe give us his impressions by taking a few of his favorite tracks - tossing them on his pod and comparing the difference with a cd? I'd love to hear about that.

Less


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

less said:


> Can our friend maybe give us his impressions by taking a few of his favorite tracks - tossing them on his pod and comparing the difference with a cd? I'd love to hear about that.
> 
> Less


He did:



nirschl said:


> Ipod fans will love this deck. All controlling is done from the remote, not from the Ipod itself. Titles appear as you have them labeled. After extensive listening I can honestly not tell a difference between my cd and the lossless version on my Ipod. Others opinions might vary.


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

The P99RS is beginning to show up in shops here in Norway now, it can be ordered from here for instance:


Google Translate

Price is 9.999NOK, about USD 1600.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

haakono said:


> Price is 9.999NOK, about USD 1600.


plus shipping..
That's a lil overpriced, IMO. :mean:


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats norwegian prices for ya  Even norwegian-made SEAS drivers are cheaper to buy from Madisound (even with shipping back to norway) than to buy them from the norwegian distributor..


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Robb said:


> plus shipping..
> That's a lil overpriced, IMO. :mean:


Don't worry. You can wait 5 years until it's discontinued and there are better options available; then get one for half price, not install it, and brag on every thread about other units that you own one.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> Don't worry. You can wait 5 years until it's discontinued and there are better options available; then get one for half price, not install it, and brag on every thread about other units that you own one.


A good deck will always be worth good money... aka Alpine 7909 :surprised:


----------



## simplyclean (Jan 23, 2009)

Please stop posting about your DRZ9255 in every thread. It's getting as lame as "original paint" and "BNIB CRX floormats".


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

kfish323 said:


> Is there any word if this deck has any of the notorious pico fuse issues other Pioneer decks are known for?


Thats a plus for the P9 combo I suppose. When using the DEQ I dont see why it would matter! :laugh:

This is a hot deck though.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

For those interested: 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/66004-wtt-bnib-pioneer-carrozzeria-deh-p01-hu.html


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, my contact in Austria stated that they sale for $1450 US Dollar (990 Euro) so....I guess I will wait it out to see what happens for the North American market. He also says the deck reviewed well in some of the magazines over there.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

We've gotten Robb all wrong he thinks the P99RS is "awesome" in his own words check out who the OP is on this thread it made me chuckle

Pioneer DEX-P99RS ? - Canadian Car Audio - Canada’s #1 Car Audio Forum


----------



## ACRucrazy (Mar 13, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> We've gotten Robb all wrong he thinks the P99RS is "awesome" in his own words check out who the OP is on this thread it made me chuckle
> 
> Pioneer DEX-P99RS ? - Canadian Car Audio - Canada’s #1 Car Audio Forum


Looks like he was still bragging about that damn DRZ on page 2. 
Ugh..


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

DEH-P01 Group Buy is up and official.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...buy-pioneer-deh-p01-dex-p99rs.html#post838016


----------



## Poetik (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks nice


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah I'm be ordering mine and figured why not extra units in.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

less said:


> Since we have users with hands on access, is there any info on if this could handle playing from a truly large hard drive??? Seriously, if it could handle playlists and the GUI would allow finding files buried down a couple layers in a file structure, I'd probably sell my car to get it=)
> 
> thanks in advance!
> Less


Would using the USB connection rather than the optical connection on the Sarotech degrade the sound quality?


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, it doesn't work with my very portable 320GB USB Hitachi NESO :surprised: and, I'm not getting a 250g drive to see if it works


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

What type of disc system on your HD? If NTFS it won't work.


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

kyheng said:


> What type of disc system on your HD? If NTFS it won't work.




I'm using XP but I do think it's ntfs :blush: No, just checked, its fat32 on the portable drive but ntfs on my c drive...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe try partition it to smaller fractions may help. As far as I know, under Windows XP it only can format a HD to 32GB max on FAT.


----------



## doggy (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry I am a newbie here, I just wanted to ask do we need to use an amp in order to use Dex-p99rs. I recently order this tuner nevertheless one of the shops I have visited told me that an amp is compulsory for this system to work.. Is that true as I dont want a real loud system right at the moment but rather clear pure sound. Thank you...


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, you do need an amp to power your speakers, as P99 is a dead head. But with amp does not mean you will be going on a loud system. As long as the volume is at controlled manner, you will be ok.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow great looking unit, I'm glad Pioneer still has dedication to the SQ market.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Not sure if this will help others make a decision:

*Pioneer to Discontinue Manufacturing Premier-Branded Products by Dec. ’09*

*CLICK ME TO READ INFO*





.


----------



## b2okane (Sep 23, 2009)

im planning on changing my deck (rsd7rii+deqp90) combo to dexp99rs..
this information is really helpful..
thanks for the great review n pics...
might as well makes me think for nothing else but this sexy unit...


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

b2okane said:


> im planning on changing my deck (rsd7rii+deqp90) combo to dexp99rs..
> this information is really helpful..
> thanks for the great review n pics...
> might as well makes me think for nothing else but this sexy unit...


welcome to the forums bos kane


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

Like a few others here in the UK, I have bought and installed a P99RS.

I continue to be amazed by the SQ and versatility of the deck.

I did have a P90 combo, and before that a 9887r with Imprint.

The P90 is better built and feels better to use, but for me the limitation of CD only was a pain as I am in the car for up to 8 hours a day and like the Ipod options.

Whilst to the purest, the word Ipod goes against the grain, in the case of the 99RS as it plays the music digitally from the Ipod it really doesn't sound any worse than CD if the music is stored lossless.

Currently I play more music from the Ipod than CD and actually like seeing the display tell me what song it is etc.

Am also shortly going to be adding the bluetooth module to it to get a really 'all in one box' solution.

I love the P99RS as Pioneer appear to have listened to the needs of the P90 users and most of everybodies wish lists has been implemented.

Apart from the PEQ, which I am not entirely fussed about, but others are.

Cracking deck imho.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

DAT said:


> Not sure if this will help others make a decision:
> *Pioneer to Discontinue Manufacturing Premier-Branded Products by Dec. ’09*
> *CLICK ME TO READ INFO*


I think many may be misinterpreting what is going on here. I get the impression they are just phasing out the Premier name and cutting down on similar products between the two lines to make the brand stronger and to save money. This is the same streamlining that the auto industry is going through...Is there really a need for Chrysler for example to have three similar cars on the same platform under three different brand names?

I bet the PRS stuff still makes it over here just simply as "Pioneer" products. I also think this deck will make it over under their exclusive dealer only line:



> Pioneer’s Cardenas said that the company does plan to offer a set of Pioneer-branded products exclusive to mobile electronics specialist retailers.
> “There will be, announced at CES 2010 because they are new introductions, a small mix of products, very similar to the way Premier was launched in the late ’80s (as an actual subset of products that were not derivatives, truly standalone, independent, high-end, high-technology, high-performance products), available for exclusive distribution should the specialist retailer choose to carry them,” Cardenas said. “[These products] would not be offered for sale to the big box stores.”
> He explained that although the company is unifying its branding message, it is committed to the aftermarket and is not planning to reduce the number of products it offers in the categories it currently manufactures products for.


Will see...CES 2010 will be interesting...


----------



## RUSpect (May 2, 2009)

b2okane said:


> im planning on changing my deck (rsd7rii+deqp90) combo to dexp99rs..
> this information is really helpful..
> thanks for the great review n pics...
> might as well makes me think for nothing else but this sexy unit...


Dont do it. Buy P99 and to compare HU's at first. Im sure Ull keep ODR for your install, just add some iPod device.


----------



## b2okane (Sep 23, 2009)

whatzzap said:


> welcome to the forums bos kane


hey there,,, we meet again,, lol


----------



## b2okane (Sep 23, 2009)

RUSpect said:


> Dont do it. Buy P99 and to compare HU's at first. Im sure Ull keep ODR for your install, just add some iPod device.


to compare both items , would be such a good idea,, but money in the pocket refuses me to do that..

well, i've sold the previous deck and still wondering does anyone else bought the unit and want to give another review from another point of view..?:laugh:


----------



## RUSpect (May 2, 2009)

Its impossible even compare them.
IMHO ODR P7+P90 the Best combo at this moment. What is P99??? Its produced for mass. $1000 for HU+6ch amp, Its around max $800 just for HU. Almost same price was for 880, just spend some $$$ for additional pair of channels. Ive never heard P99 but I think nothing special (just play for 100% of the price). Awaiting to hear it as soon as Pioneer would supply them to Canada.
Has somebody opened it? Whats inside(DAC##)?


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

RUSpect said:


> Its impossible even compare them.
> IMHO ODR P7+P90 the Best combo at this moment. What is P99??? Its produced for mass. $1000 for HU+6ch amp, Its around max $800 just for HU. Almost same price was for 880, just spend some $$$ for additional pair of channels. Ive never heard P99 but I think nothing special (just play for 100% of the price). Awaiting to hear it as soon as Pioneer would supply them to Canada.
> Has somebody opened it? Whats inside(DAC##)?


It is impossible for YOU to compare them, because you don't own the P99.  Not to take anything away from the ODR setup, but I think you're underestimating the P99/P01 just a bit. MSRP on the P99 is three times that of the 880PRS, as is "grey market" value. You can pick up a BNIB 880/800PRS for under $300 on ebay, and I've yet to see anyone pay $800 for a P99, so I would hardly say they are almost the same price just because it's not $4,000. The 6 channel amp is a joke, but to call the headunit "nothing special" is a bit premature considering you don't own the unit and have never heard it. Is it mass-produced? Probably more so than the ODR. But if you're basing your opinion solely on price, I think you'd be surprised to hear one. I have no idea how it compares to the ODR because I haven't heard the ODR. You just might be in a similar boat. What I HAVE owned is both the 880PRS and 800PRS, as well as the P9 combo, and the first two aren't even in the same league as the P99/P01. Nowhere close. To suggest adding a few extra channels gets you where you need to be would be inaccurate. I will say that the P9 is pretty close in terms of quality, but to me the P01 sounds better and is more flexible in terms of xover, iPod interface, and overal functionality. I would be extremely surprised if someone who purchased this unit was the least bit disappointed with it.


----------



## b2okane (Sep 23, 2009)

mikey7182 said:


> It is impossible for YOU to compare them, because you don't own the P99.  Not to take anything away from the ODR setup, but I think you're underestimating the P99/P01 just a bit. MSRP on the P99 is three times that of the 880PRS, as is "grey market" value. You can pick up a BNIB 880/800PRS for under $300 on ebay, and I've yet to see anyone pay $800 for a P99, so I would hardly say they are almost the same price just because it's not $4,000. The 6 channel amp is a joke, but to call the headunit "nothing special" is a bit premature considering you don't own the unit and have never heard it. Is it mass-produced? Probably more so than the ODR. But if you're basing your opinion solely on price, I think you'd be surprised to hear one. I have no idea how it compares to the ODR because I haven't heard the ODR. You just might be in a similar boat. What I HAVE owned is both the 880PRS and 800PRS, as well as the P9 combo, and the first two aren't even in the same league as the P99/P01. Nowhere close. To suggest adding a few extra channels gets you where you need to be would be inaccurate. I will say that the P9 is pretty close in terms of quality, but to me the P01 sounds better and is more flexible in terms of xover, iPod interface, and overal functionality. I would be extremely surprised if someone who purchased this unit was the least bit disappointed with it.


cant be more agree with you.
i have owned rsd7rii + deqP90 and some say my combo is better than p99rs becoz of the optical cable connection, so we can save money rather than buying 4 pairs of 5m rca if we wanted to get p99rs. nevertheless, the main reason, im planning to get p99s to change my odr combo because its more flexible in overall functionality (usb connection, ipod) just like u said. 

*@RUSpect:*
term "nothing special" is rather ridiculous to say when you haven't even tried the product itself. especially in term of Sound-quality, you can't just compare one of each items only based from their price structure. you have to believe in your ears, then you can give review properly.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

P99/P01 is using AKM DACs. 
In terms of quality, it is subjective matter to discuss/argue about. While P9 combo is meant for CD/CDRWs, it is very limited if compare to P99(support directly on Ipod and mp3s).
Remember that technology can always can things used to be. 
There are lots more of factors that makes a system to sound good, where Hu is just part of them. 
If listening to original CDs only, P9 will be good. If listening to compressed formats, P99 is a good deck(despite the price tag abit high).


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

kyheng said:


> If listening to original CDs only, P9 will be good. If listening to compressed formats, P99 is a good deck(despite the price tag abit high).


I wouldn't just say 'compressed formats', as playing lossless music from the Ipod on the P99 is actually better than CD imo.

Advances in technology are going at such a pace that the humble CD could well become a thing of the past soon.

I suspect people in the SQ competition circle will argue the toss with that statement, but I am quite happy using an Ipod as the main source on my expensive deck


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, regardless of lossless or not, it is still compressed. Nowadays there's not much people able to diffrenciate A/B comparisons. But still, yeah, lossless is the way to go considering with Ipod and driving journey takes s >4 hours, I wouldn't be keep on switching CDs. That's why I bought the USB module for my P9 as I don't have Ipod.


----------



## RUSpect (May 2, 2009)

> It is impossible for YOU to compare them, because you don't own the P99


Agree, I noted it


> Ive never heard P99 but I think nothing special (just play for 100% of the price). Awaiting to hear it as soon as Pioneer would supply them to Canada.





> MSRP on the P99 is three times that of the 880PRS, as is "grey market" value.


Agree again, but could you remind me how much did it cost 880 when it just get to the market? 


> The 6 channel amp is a joke, but to call the headunit "nothing special" is a bit premature considering you don't own the unit and have never heard it.


but anyways, amp is cost something? I estimated it as $200? I think its good enough for 6 ch's.


> but to call the headunit "nothing special" is a bit premature considering you don't own the unit and have never heard it


Guys, I wrote it comparing with ODR Combos. Ill agree, that for the price before $1200 p99 has no competitors. But from 1500...Im too old in caraudio to believe to the miracle, sorry


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

kyheng said:


> Well, regardless of lossless or not, it is still compressed. Nowadays there's not much people able to diffrenciate A/B comparisons. But still, yeah, lossless is the way to go considering with Ipod and driving journey takes s >4 hours, I wouldn't be keep on switching CDs. That's why I bought the USB module for my P9 as I don't have Ipod.


Lossless files do not fall under the definition of compressed. They are lossless and mathematically identical to the cd.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, it depends on how the compressed is defined. For me, an original CD if taking space of 600mb is uncompressed, but after converted to lossless it is lesser than 600mb, then for me it is compressed.


----------



## Twonks (Nov 10, 2007)

kyheng said:


> Well, it depends on how the compressed is defined. For me, an original CD if taking space of 600mb is uncompressed, but after converted to lossless it is lesser than 600mb, then for me it is compressed.


I can see your point, but it is the file size that has been shrunk as the encoding is more efficient.

The actual musical content isn't compressed.


----------



## RUSpect (May 2, 2009)

rain27 said:


> Lossless files do not fall under the definition of compressed. They are lossless and mathematically identical to the cd.


If the system does not allow to hear a difference, you will believe to it. If not, you hear the difference even in use of different CD-R burning the same file.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^X2, that's why I not that accept compressed formats at all times.
The problem now is we cannot do an A/B test under "fair" condition.
And different time, location pressed CDs also sound different.


----------



## RUSpect (May 2, 2009)

I use CD-R(copy) in my car, but listen only original CD at home system


----------



## na_rsx (Sep 1, 2009)

i see it still has the crappy organic display, i much prefer the oel color display that was on the 780 and 980mp models. either way 4 way active crossovers


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone has tested the P01 against the DEX-P9 / DEQ-P9 combo?


----------



## yuralans (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi all, I think more correct to compare the p01 (p99rs) with Clarion HX-D2 (DRZ9255). They are direct competitors. A P9 proc clear that better


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

I applaud Pioneer for their continued support of high end car audio. It was a shame Sony gave in to the mass market only after years of audiophile evolution ie: ES, XES, C90. The MP3 revolution has further confused average car audio consumers with what sounds "good" with "good enough". This deck appears to bridge that gap to allow people new to the hobby to upgrade without changing the actual head unit. 

Props to the engineers and marketing people at Pioneer!


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

if i download lossless files from pirate bay to my ipod and play them on my 99rs. is the pioneer taking the music and converting it, or is the conversion done by apple. i want to know because if apple is doing the converting i will have red wine audio upgrade my ipod for true audiofile sound output.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

The P99RS bypasses the iPod's DAC and uses its own DACs.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

instalher said:


> if i download lossless files from pirate bay to my ipod and play them on my 99rs. is the pioneer taking the music and converting it, or is the conversion done by apple. i want to know because if apple is doing the converting i will have red wine audio upgrade my ipod for true audiofile sound output.


As far as I understand it, lossless is not a supported format for the Pioneer DAC, so it will still use the Apple DAC in that case. I believe 328 is the highest it will go and bypass the Apple DAC. The specifications should be in the manual if you want to double check.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Whoops, I had assumed ALAC, not FLAC.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

I've been a Pioneer fan all my life and 

I love my P99 and I'm just starting my build.

It's an amazing tool, very powerful 

my 2 cts


----------

